# es una putada!



## syl2o

Oi,
querria saber como se diz isso em Português.
*es una putada!*

Obrigado


Sylvain


----------



## willy2008

syl2o said:


> Oi,
> querria saber como se diz isso em Português.
> 
> Obrigado
> 
> 
> Sylvain[/QUOTE
> É um *sacanagem* ou, é uma* xinga*


----------



## anaczz

O que quer dizer "es una putada"?


----------



## willy2008

Puteada é um insulto,putear a algém é insultar,xingar a outro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Isso é uma sacanagem".


----------



## Mangato

anaczz said:


> O que quer dizer "es una putada"?


 
Una putada, é fazer uma coisa  com  intenção ruim, com perjuizo para alguém. 

*1. *f. vulg. *cabronada* (‖ acción malintencionada que perjudica a alguien). (DRAE)


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal dizemos _'É uma sacanice'._


----------



## sauer

deve ser "isto é uma putaria"


----------



## willy2008

Para que quede claro,y pido perdón por las palabras que voy a usar, putear a alguien es *mandarlo a la p... que lo parió*,* decirle hijo de p...,* etc , o sea uma *sacanagem,* ahora si yo le digo a alguien , sos un* boludo, idiota ,imbécil,*lo estoy insultando(xingando) creo que puteada e insulto corresponden en Brasil a sacanagem y xinga respectivamente, lo que pasa que aquí en Argentina cualquier persona que esté diciendo malas palabras se dice que está puteando,mas allá de las palabras que esté profiriendo.


----------



## Mangato

En España putear se utiliza primordialmente con el sentido de molestar en grado sumo, en muchos casos sinónimo  joderle la vida a alguien o  hacer la vida imposible. En el DRAE aparecen otros significados, relacxionados con la prostitución pero actualmente el significado que damos al verbo es el el indicado anteriormete
Si lo que entiendo por putaria equivale a puterío, poco o nada que ver con putear, fuera de la etimología. Se utiliza para referise al ambiente y modo de vida de la prostitución y su entorno. Algunas veces lo utilizamos también como equivalente a bagunça.


----------



## Brica

Olá Sylvain!! "Es una putada" seria en português: é uma putaria. Quer dizer, um comportamento desonesto, que causa dano a outros.
Por exemplo: O que ele fez com os alunos foi uma putaria.


----------



## Carfer

Brica said:


> Olá Sylvain!! "Es una putada" seria en português: é uma putaria. Quer dizer, um comportamento desonesto, que causa dano a outros.
> Por exemplo: O que ele fez com os alunos foi uma putaria.


 
Possivelmente no Brasil, em Portugal certamente que não. O único próximo equivalente que me ocorre seria _'foi uma filha-de-putice'. _A _'putaria_' em Portugal é o conjunto (o grupo social) das putas e, claro, é ofensivo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Possivelmente no Brasil, em Portugal certamente que não. O único próximo equivalente que me ocorre seria _'foi uma filha-de-putice'. _A _'putaria_' em Portugal é o conjunto (o grupo social) das putas e, claro, é ofensivo.



No Brasil, eu pelo menos, não conheço essa expressão (é uma putaria). Se algo passou dos limites, podemos dizer: "que putaria", mas não "é uma putaria".


----------



## vf2000

Voto na tradução "É uma sacanagem", cujo significado é mais geral, serve para todo tipo de dano que se possa causar a alguém. Considero a "putaria" uma palavra muito pesada, bem mais agressiva e que, muitas vezes, tem sentido bastante literal.

A propósito, ultimamente tenho ouvido a expressão "É uma falta de sacanagem", com o mesmo significado.

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## tatianamartins

Será que "É foda" pode ser um equivalente?

A respeito de "falta de sacanagem", comentada por vf2000 acima, queria dizer o seguinte: essa expressão virou "meme" na internet recentemente depois do desabafo de uma fã da banda adolescente Restart, que ficou indignada pelo cancelamento de uma sessão de autógrafos (vejam aqui: http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/multim...ta-do-falta-de-sacanagem-conhece-idolos.shtml). A graça da frase é que a expressão correta é "é uma puta sacanagem", mas a menina, talvez pelo nervosismo do momento, se confundiu e disse "é uma puta falta de sacanagem". É importante frisar que se trata de um viral da internet, ou seja, não faz parte das expressões ditas consagradas da língua - pelo menos até o momento, já que a língua é dinâmica, rs. De qualquer forma, acredito que ela não é equivalente a "es una putada", esta última mais pesada.


----------

